# 27m moving to Dubai next month, working in HR/recruitment



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all!

I have secured a job, rented my flat out, and will be flying to Dubai next month for a totally new life!

I am looking forward to both work and the social scene, but thought I would post on here to meet people and gain valubale advice!

I am moving from Southampton in the UK. I will be working for a global engineering firm within HR. So any replies form people in this field would be great, but looking to meet people from all walks of life, are any of you guys on Facebook?

Where should I be looking to live for a good social scene, plenty of expats, places to eat etc etc all withing walking distance. budget up too 8k p month. would like to share.

Look forward to hearing from you guys


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Larks01 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have secured a job, rented my flat out, and will be flying to Dubai next month for a totally new life!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum,

There is a sister site on facebook, do a search of the forum for Facebook and a thread of that name should come up (the link is on the 2nd page)

As for a place to live, I would base that on where your company office is and try and base yourself going against the normal rush hour traffic. Dubai is really accessible by taxi (if drinking) so socialising is as easy (if not considerably more so) as hailing a taxi, so you don't need to be right in the thick of it day-to-day to enjoy the social scene. For example, MazdaRX8 lives in Sharja and always comes out wherever we go. As for things being in walking distance, you may find that more difficult during the summer when it becomes a war of attrition against the sun and humidity - Dubai wasn't designed for pedestrians!!

Check out Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds for ideas on prices though.

HTH


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I will be working in Dubailand. which is a little outside the main areas of residence, i think?

Can you live in dubailand?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The closest residential area to Dubailand is Arabian Ranches, which is all villas


----------



## annarobertson (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Larks01 how did you find your new job? 
I am looking to move out there have just graduated in hr and marketing did 3 months of recruitment with hays but didnt like it, im not sure how easy or difficult it is to find a job with little experience!


----------



## Larks01 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am fortunate enough to know someone who recruits within HR based in Dubai. She sorted me out.


I can put you in contact with her if you would like.

I think having a degree will go in your favour.

PM me for the details if you would like.

Not surprised you disliked Hays. They are like Marmite.


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey Larks, I would suggest maybe trying the Greens or Tecom area (I found some decent places to live in TECOM area) and its within staggering (taxi) distance of nightlife, Mall's beaches and the famous Sheikh Zayed Road. I done a stint of commuting up to the Arabian Ranches - right next to Dubailand and its not to bad. If you need any advice feel free to drop me a note. Cheers James

ps Stephen - Im back in town, I'll be out and about this weekend if you fancy a pint ? I have UK visitors over again....... (-_-)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

James - UK said:


> ps Stephen - Im back in town, I'll be out and about this weekend if you fancy a pint ? I have UK visitors over again....... (-_-)


You know me, if there's beer involved I'll be there!!  At the moment I'm thinking watch James Bond and then go out drinking Vodka Martini


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> You know me, if there's beer involved I'll be there!!  At the moment I'm thinking watch James Bond and then go out drinking Vodka Martini



Thought your name was James Bond!!!  How come you are answering to Stephen now!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thought your name was James Bond!!!  How come you are answering to Stephen now!!


I'm undercover ssssshhhh...

...do you not know how this spy malarkey works


----------



## annarobertson (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks but I cant find out how to send a PM on this site! Can you try send me one and I will reply to it? It would be great to get in contact with her as I will be headin over there in December to check things out as much help would be appreciated!


----------



## ibrahim (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am Ibrahim working for a HR Consultancy Firm in Deira. Nice to know you. Welcome and all the best.

Regards


----------

